

Ask HN: Any AWS Problems last night (4/3)? - fhasdflkj

Our service running on AWS experience severe latency issues. A  traceroute showed some wonky stuff going on.  Additionally, we've noticed that Netflix had a massive GameDay last night where they took down 1/3 of their East Coast prod infrastructure: https://twitter.com/jedberg/status/319227564642160640
along with the quote "hopefully, you didn't notice"<p>Additionally, I am seeing on Diablo forums that users experienced latency issues and on Heroku, their status board showed "HTTP routing layer problems" last night.  This was all between 10PM and midnight UTC time.<p>Anyone notice anything with AWS last night?
======
fhasdflkj
Anyone?

